# Choosing a portable generator



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

If you don't need to run multiple tools at the same time (for example, a compressor and skil saw) a 3000-3500 watt unit, 120 volt only unit would do the job for you - IMHO. I would watch Craigslist for a good deal on a good used brand name unit.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Electric motors need more electricity to startup. See halfway down the following page for contractor equipment startup wattage...
http://mayberrys.com/honda/generator/html/requirements.htm

Also generators are heavy. Get one with wheels!


----------

